

LetsLunch2.0 New Look and New features   - syed123
http://www.LetsLunch.com

======
stfu
Somewhat sad that since my last visit to that site not a single new county has
been added. Not even the UK which in itself should be not that much of a
challenging endeavor. From the targeting of the website most potential users
should be well enough educated to understand English no matter where they are
located. Would be nice if there were at least the 20 largest EU cities
included.

~~~
syed123
We added Italy.spain, france and UK are up next!

~~~
danielebianca
Here is Italy speaking! LetsLunch is changing our lunch time!

